# Should I take it all off?



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

I am considering a change with my bug. 
I posted this in a NB only site and want to see what results I get here.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

If you've got some server space to post 'em, I'll send you pics of my Vortex blue with OZ's.. with the stickers, then without.
We have Team cars, tho mine is a stick-- and I dont have the cool body kit. 








BTW-- the reason I took mine off after Waterfest is because my GF was getting harrassed by the Honda kids--- They'd pull up on her doing 60, rev their motor, take off... then slow down and do it again! Morons...


[Modified by vortexblue, 7:47 AM 12-7-2001]


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (vortexblue)*

thanks vortexblue
my friend has one aswell. I know what it will look like plain. I also have a model of one with same tires etc. Im just not sure what I want to do.
you are welcome to add pics to my site anyways http://communities.msn.com/VWVixens


----------



## BoraVR6 (Apr 17, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Gena: You might want to peal back one of those decals and see if the paint fading at different rates is noticable. Those decals have been on for over a year right?


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (BoraVR6)*

Hi bora,
I have thought of that. If I decide to take them off I will just do it and see what a good detail job will do. If its horrific then I will pay to have them put back on. But thats if I decide to take them off. 
Seems like nearly everyone everywhere I posted says take them off....I'm not sure if I am ready to blend in with the other NBs yet.


----------



## punchbuggyred (Jul 21, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

hope this helps, here's a picture of my 1/43 scale vortex blue cup car


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (punchbuggyred)*


----------



## ChrisG (Jun 4, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Gena if you take off the stickers will the sponsor get pissed?


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (ChrisG)*

No. I dont *have* to have them on, never did...well only at SEMA but after that they thought *I* would take them off....but I liked them.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Hiya Gena...
I love the look of your car. Also, I would imagine that it's pretty cool if you go to a show or somewhere with VW fans and having people go.. "...Hey! that's the car in the ABD catalog and ads!!!!"








I think you should keep the money you'ld spend on removing the stickers and the detail job, and put it towards a wide body kit! Go for the full on cup look!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (JimmyD)*

Thanks JimmyD,
Actually I havent had anyone say hey thats the one in the ad, but they have said hey thats the one from the mag! but, I like the non-vw fan reactions more, if ya know what i mean.
It wont cost me anything to take them off, I will do them myself. And detail it myself (thats what I do best anyways). A wide body kit by Bernt would mean redoing my whole bug. I am happy with the kit I have.
























[Modified by nblover, 6:44 PM 12-8-2001]


----------



## Turbobug (Jun 8, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Whats your new goals? It all depends on what you want to do different. I'd say take off decals and add some speed. But again, thats just me.
John


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Turbobug)*

Adding speed is the no brainer...gonna do that anyway, just waiting for funds to be available for it. 
The changes I was considering was the decals...to make a new look....but I dont know.


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

http://communities.msn.com/VWVixens/vortexbluesbugsandsuch.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=3176 
Before
http://communities.msn.com/VWVixens/vortexbluesbugsandsuch.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=3170 
After
Its actually the otherway around, the car was naked, then stickered, and I slowly took them all off. The only ones that are left is the winsheild eyebrow, and the #10 on the eyebrow...


[Modified by vortexblue, 7:08 AM 12-10-2001]


----------



## Big R (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (vortexblue)*

I like it better with the decals. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
R


----------



## volkswagenbob (Feb 22, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Big R)*

[Modified by DaBlackJetta, 11:18 PM 12-24-2001]


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (volkswagenbob)*

um, ok.


----------



## Refrag (May 9, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

I say "where's your wing"?


[Modified by DaBlackJetta, 11:19 PM 12-24-2001]


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Refrag)*

No body has produced a QAULITY cup style wing YET. I have Cord/ATS wing...not visible in the pic.
As far as the booty comments,


----------



## PineappleMonkey (Mar 2, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Boooty!!!!!!!!








I say take them off, but then again Im a lonely MK3 driver








Piney


----------



## bugfan (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

I love it! I wish I had the money to do that to my bug! I agree with your opinion on the wing. I haven't seen a half decent beetle cup wing for sale yet, I'd wait because the bug's look a lot better without one then the wimpy ones I see. Of course it is only proper to have the power to warrant a wing, because if you don't it's like putting on those fake dual exhausts on a regular bug tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## JB43 (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*








There's an old saying..."If it ain't broke...don't fix it!" You didn't win Best Of Show in Roswell for nothing!!!


----------



## JB43 (Dec 3, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (bugfan)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I love it! I wish I had the money to do that to my bug! I agree with your opinion on the wing. I haven't seen a half decent beetle cup wing for sale yet, I'd wait because the bug's look a lot better without one then the wimpy ones I see. Of course it is only proper to have the power to warrant a wing, because if you don't it's like putting on those fake dual exhausts on a regular bug tailpipe.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Hey BUGFAN....I'm not sure I know who you are...jump over to http://ottawanewbeetle.tripod.com and get hooked up with our club. It's free and fun!


----------



## Horrido Beetle (Oct 9, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Keep it all - it looks great!!!!!!!!!!!!
HORRIDO!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Horrido Beetle)*

I say take it all off. That is a great looking set up, but would definately look classier without the advertising!
What type of go fast parts do you have on this?


[Modified by slugbug, 1:49 AM 12-23-2001]


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Horrido Beetle)*

To be honest, I think you have one of the best looking Beetles, keeping it the same will still look sweet! However, those decals are vinyl right? Would it be possible to remove some and re-apply them if you don't like the change?


----------



## NBBug (Dec 24, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

DON'T take them off Gena! Anyone that says do...well sounds like a little jealousy to me!!


----------



## ABDTrix (Oct 8, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

I say take them off. The "clean" look is ALWAYS in style. BTW, your NB was actually the inspiration for mine. Maybe this wil help show you what it might look like with the decals off:
















Also, I was considering taking off my front emblem, and maybe even my back one but i'm not sure. What do you think about that? Would you ever consider doing it?


[Modified by ABDTrix, 9:08 AM 12-30-2001]


----------



## schleppy (Nov 19, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

Well, I think that car looks really good, even with the decals. If you are going for that cup look, you have done an excellent job.
Personally, I would take the stickers off, and get the cup kit massive spoiler. That is the only spoiler I would ever put on a dub, it so aggressive.


----------



## Brown E (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (schleppy)*

i like it. But how much power are you pushing out now?


----------



## WoLFie4Jetta (Jun 23, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Brown E)*

hey that silver bug looks like a slug now LOL


----------



## The Ninja (Apr 2, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

SInce I am new to this list(The NB forum it's self, not Vortex) I have a question for you NBlover. Weren't you featured in Max Power sometime ago. By the way keep the stickers, be an indiviual.


----------



## molior (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (PineappleMonkey)*

So where do you get the cup bodywork anyways? Is it just knockoff stuff or is it the real deal?
There's some stuff at aiwana.com but I'm not sure if it's the type used in the cup & on yours...


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (redstorm91)*

Sorry, I dont come to the Vortex often...
The front end is an aftermarket item produced by ABD Racing in Riverside. The sides and rear valances and wing are produced by ATS Designs.
Yes, I was featured in both VW Power and Max Power mags. 








I did take the decals off, only because I was in the need of a personal change. Decals can be put back on if I decide I dont like it. So far, I do.


----------



## 28 (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

i am the kinda guy that shaves every emblem off of his car and gives it a super clean look. but obvoiusly your not that kinda guy


----------



## wacktool (Aug 21, 2001)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (spyder360)*


----------



## Carlos Relova (Sep 13, 1999)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (nblover)*

nblover,
the car looks great with or without the decals.
i have seen your car on the road, with the decals, when I was living in the LA area. 
i thought it was really cool. 
i especially like the way the white wheels go with the blue.
either way, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
carlos


----------



## nblover (Jun 12, 2000)

*Re: Should I take it all off? (Carlos Relova)*

Thanks, Carlos!








More pics of my NB:
http://communities.msn.com/VWVixens/genasnewbeetle.msnw


----------

